# IN - Champ, M 2-3 yrs



## Fran_E (Dec 22, 2006)

I don't have a lot of info about Champ yet. He is located in a shelter in northwest Indiana. 

This is part of the latest email from the one rescue group that is allowed to pull from this shelter, I am including it so that anyone reading this has an idea of just how desperate the situaltion of the dogs in this shelter are.

"Most of you know the situation at the NW IN shelter that the "dog in need" emails go out about every week, but for those of you that don't I wanted to give you a bit of insight. This is a high-kill shelter that does not do public adoptions and is not very rescue friendly either. That is why when I post these dogs every week I do not disclose their location. The staff will not answer questions about these dogs and they get very "annoyed" when they are bothered by calls. However, there is a very cooperative ACO that we have a good relationship with and she is very helpful in letting us meet these dogs and try to find rescue for them before they are to be euthanized. Any rescue that is willing to help one of these dogs is encouraged to contact me so that I can arrange a pull from the shelter. There is never a problem getting a dog released to me and the dog ultimately will make it to safety if it is done that way. I know that people may not agree with their policy, but it is their shelter and we must play by their rules in order to save the dogs that we can. Things normally work very well and in just the past 2 months...only one adoptable dog has had to be PTS and 50 dogs have made their way to rescue from this shelter








However....we may encounter some problems the next few weeks as the only cooperative ACO is on vacation for 2 weeks. This makes it very difficult to meet the dogs, to get pictures and bio information and to get them released. There are a few new inmates that I got to meet briefly yesterday and was only able to take pictures with my cell phone very quickly. I was not able to get much information on any of them and I apologize in advance for the horrible pictures and the lack of information, but it is the best I can offer right now to try and find these dogs rescue.
We currently have rescue commitments for all of the other dogs that were listed for release this week except for Billy and Boo. We are going to try to do a pull on Thursday, so please don't wait if you can help them....as this may be their only chance to get out this week! Please contact [email protected] as soon as possible if you can help any of the dogs. PLEASE DO NOT CONTACT THE SHELTER!"


So, this shelter currently has a male GSD they are calling Champ. Here is the info I have:

Champ is a beautiful German Sheperd. (Sorry, for the HORRIBLE pics...but he is beautiful). He is a big boy and is probably about 80 pounds or so. I did not get a chance to check for the sex or age on him, but he appeared to be a young adult male about 2-3 years old. He was brought out of his kennel only for a minute and was a little shy, but friendly. I think he is terrified as most of the dogs there are. Again, I am not sure of the release date and it may be Monday 12/22/08.

Here is the picture that I have, as mentioned above it was taken quickly with a cell phone so I know it isn't a good picture.\









If anyone can help this poor dog please send an email to the person listed above.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Champ in Northwest Indiana*

To the author of the e-mail: I am grateful to you for what you do. I would like to know how this can be called a shelter/who gives the ones in charge authority to be so quick to PTS and not work with the rescues or be bothered with adoptions? Is this shelter tax funded? Do they sell to research facilities??
How very sad. Thank you for being the liason for these poor animals who have no voice. 
Prayers for Champ and the others to enjoy a happy life they so deserve...


----------



## Fran_E (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: Champ in Northwest Indiana*

The rescue group that pulls from this shelter is CPR Fund in Lowell, Indiana. They are wonderful and do save a lot of dogs that otherwise would be put down.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Champ in Northwest Indiana*

I am in NW Indiana and will help in any way possible if needed.

[email protected]


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Champ in Northwest Indiana*

bump, I am sure we can get him to Chicago if any rescues can help.


----------



## moeheg (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Champ in Northwest Indiana*

I am also in NW indiana and will help if I can.


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Champ in Northwest Indiana*

I e-mailed this page to the rescue group here in Chicago for which I've done a bit of volunteer work (http://www.gsdrescue1.org).

We certainly haven't run out of GSDs in need of good homes here in Chicago, but I thought that I wouldn't hurt to pass along the information.

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with his expenses.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Champ in Northwest Indiana*

Thank you very much Madonna!

And - Hi Maureen, nice to see someone near by on the board!


----------



## moeheg (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Champ in Northwest Indiana*

Any news on this guy? I feel like he's so close and would hate if someone couldn't get him out.


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Champ in Northwest Indiana*








bump
pm me if i can help out. im about an hour away


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Champ in Northwest Indiana*

any news?


----------

